# Questions on Watching TV on my Monitor.



## pickles23 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm planning on buying a bigger monitor and I"m getting rid of my TV, I heard about Being able to watch TV on your monitor by running a cable to a TV tuner card.

My questions are:
I don't pay for cable or satellite i use these new Digital Channels that are out do I have to buy a converter box and hook it up to my computer?

What TV tuner would meet my needs?

If I bought a Monitor with HDMI, would having a HDMI cable from my computer to my Monitor produce better quality?(i have a graphics card with a DVI to HDMI
converter on it)

Thank you


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Using a converter box to a tuner card will work, but if you plan to do this for an extended time I'd go with a tuner card with an ATSC tuner. That will allow direct tuning of digital broadcasts.


----------



## perce (Sep 18, 2009)

Xpert TV to VGA High-Resolution Converter. allows you to watch TV on your computer monitor.


----------



## ineedateam1 (May 28, 2009)

perce said:


> Xpert TV to VGA High-Resolution Converter. allows you to watch TV on your computer monitor.


heck your PC becomes your tv ...


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Why tv tunner is required if you are using for digital channels from internet?


----------

